# When is your season over for the winter



## ABH3 Boyer (Sep 27, 2012)

I will be going out for a few hours on Saturday and then its time to drop the mast and pull her out for the winter. The marina where I dock locks the gates on the 16th of October and will pull your boat if its not out. The boat owner has to pay a hefty pull out and storage fee per day if not gone by then. I can see the reason for this as I believe some people buy boats and just forget about them. They don't ever leave the dock. I'm fortunate enough to have a 26 ft trailer sailor so I don't have to rely on a crane to take it out for me but I assume when that is the case it needs to be scheduled and everyone wants to wait until they absolutely have to be out. So this makes me think why are we closing things up so early. Snow happens once in a while in October in Buffalo, N.Y. but the lake never freezes before late December and there are always a couple stretches of warm days through November. We call it Indian summer here. My question for you is when do you have to be out by and do you think its an appropriate date for your climate. I'm not looking for comments from people who's season doesn't end and just want to bash Buffalo. We have more sunny days than Orlando Florida and more wind than the windy city of Chicago.I also don't have to deal with any of maintenance that comes with salt water and like all 4 seasons including winter.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm on the middle Chesapeake Bay.
My season ends (or pauses) when the water turns hard.
I don't haul out unless the hull needs maintenance.

If the water is too hard to sail, then I do cosmetic, engine or electrical maintenance. Sometimes I light an oil lamp, and just sit on the boat and read.

I will be doing a short haul in the spring, to put on a new coat of anti-fouling paint. I might replace the toilet supply water through-hull and seacock as the old one is getting rather stiff.

My situation is a bit unique in that I am not at a marina. My neighborhood has a beach club, and we own a small, private dock at the end of my street. As long as I pay my annual dues, I can keep my boat there.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

October 15 is the last day I can be on my mooring. I plan to sail Friday, Saturday and Sunday--and leave the boat at the marina where I haul on Sunday afternoon. A sad weekend indeed, but it has been a spectacular fall here in the northeast, and I have nothing but sun and temps in the 70s forecasted through the weekend (though light winds) so I can't really complain.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We sail through the end of Sept for sure, it's the best month here. Everything is still open, there is enough activity to not feel abandon, but crazy crowds are gone. By Oct, sailing is hit or miss. With our cockpit enclosure, we can comfortably sail, but who wants to dinghy ashore in a 60 deg windy drizzle, for example? Many seasonal places are rolling up the carpets in Oct and it's just a bit of a buzz kill. 

If we get out at all in Oct, it's usually just a day sail or we stay at anchor and cook dinner aboard. I will say its super peaceful, as most anchorages are empty, zero, nada. We haul around Nov 1, so by this weekend, we're beginning the winterization process. Sails and engine are always last. However, when the ice maker, fresh water and heat are decommissioned, I start questioning my commitment. 

Truthfully, it's not so bad to take a small break. We spend four days aboard for six straight months and get fairly compulsive about leaving the dock, staying at anchor and not agreeing to other invitations all summer. We invite a lot of people to join us and they do! At that level, it gets exhausting. I also have several winter projects that just can't get done while we're so active in season. However, after about 6 to 8 weeks on the hard, I'm dying to get back in and still have several months to go.

Btw, if you buy seasonal insurance, meaning you have a required layup period, that most commonly starts on Nov 1 here. I negotiate to Dec 1. Dreaming. . And they know it.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

first of November, more or less. I used to sail Lake Champlain. the season here on the coast of Maine is longer. Winters are milder and the "warm" seawater extends the fall season. The sea tends to work against us by extending the spring season, cooler.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

TomMaine said:


> first of November, more or less. I used to sail Lake Champlain. the season here on the coast of Maine is longer. Winters are milder and the "warm" seawater extends the fall season. The sea tends to work against us by extending the spring season, cooler.


Lake Champlain water temp is 60 as of today. (It's been a warm fall.) I'm sure I'll jump in for a last swim this weekend with the air temps at 70. We had some days in September that were indistinguishable from a July day.

People here sail well into December, and I would keep my boat in longer if the marinas I use--both for summer mooring and winter storage--allowed me to.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

our sailing season does not stop for winter. winter here is high season, when all you i cant sail at home anymopre folks come here.. it is pair a dice and greeeen until late spring, when rains begin, and summer we have named storms....but that is no problem, as for every beautiful thing, you must give a little something.
i get to sit underneath forming storms, which is a lot better than sitting somewhere waiting for a full grown and angry one coming down on ye....less wind and lots of rain. makes it gorgeous here.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

I am in the Chesapeake and have scheduled the haul out for some time after Thanksgiving. Fall sailing is usually great here on the bay. The scenery is beautiful, the wind is better, and anchorages that are popular in the summer are now empty. Next year I may stay in the water all year and haul out in July for maintenance. July can be hot and windless, and the boatyards are less busy.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

My haulout is scheduled for October 21. I'm not looking forward to it, but conditions have taken a seasonal turn for the worse the last few days, so I guess it's inevitable. Things get busy this time of year, so it's time to move on to other things for now.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

My insurance stipulates oct 5. Would sail longer, but it is what it is.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

My season was over three months ago when I sold my boat.
New boat is in the works.
I sure miss my old boat.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

There is something seriously wrong if Bob P doesn't have a boat... Yes I know you have a new very stylish looking manually powered alum boat in the works (nice lines by the way)... but seriously Bob with no boat? That's just wrong!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I will be doing a short haul in the spring, to put on a new coat of anti-fouling paint.


I have been thinking about this approach this year as well.

Doesn't the bottom have to dry out a bit before you apply the new paint?

How long of a short haul are we talking about?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

My sailing season is over on December 31st and starts anew on Jan 1st. Haulouts for the winter aren't common here in Seattle and the wind is more reliable in the winter months anyway. Last year some of my best sailing was in October and November. The winds were always 10-20, sometimes a bit higher. The whales were often down here in Seattle instead of up in the San Juans.

It does get cold, good foulies and a dodger are almost mandatory.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Never...










Sailing in winter can be some of the best you'll have all year


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

We hauled out last Friday (Oct. 4). Many boats are still in, but I suspect most will be out over the next two weeks. September sailing/weather is usually good, October is a mixed bag, November can be downright nasty. Launch will hopefully be in very early May.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Some of my marina-mates are already getting hauled out. Last year, Thanksgiving weekend was beautiful and would have been perfect for sailing. I'm leaning toward trying to keep ours in the water until after Thanksgiving if the marina will let us and the weather cooperates. Besides, they have a "last out, first in" policy, and I'd like to be in early next season.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Orlando: 89 sunny days; Buffalo: 59 sunny days.(Edit: Buffalo: 54)
Source: World Facts and Figures - Weather Facts and Statistics


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Haul out starts next week, with all boats out before Thanksgiving. I am hoping for my haul out to be among the last, to get one more 3 or 4 day sail. Splash starts 1st week of April.

I have stayed in the water over winter twice on the Delaware River, with last sail the 1st week of December and 1st sail mid-March. January and February are just too cold for me.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

Taking Fri Oct 11 off to make a longer Thanksgiving weekend. I could haul on Monday but my winter storage guy is off that day for Thanksgiving. Consequently my wife and are are going for a Friday afternoon sail and upon return do the final pump out and remove the main and boom. Sat AM I will pull out early and head 11NM west to downtown Toronto where my cradle sits. I want to be the first one out Sat AM.
My plan is to get a head start on next spring's work which will be lighter than all the stuff I had to since getting her a year ago. I am going to replace the 2 stroke motor lift with a proper 4 stroke lift so once the 9.9 Honda is off and winterized I will be squeezing into the lazerette to reach the inside nuts on the current bracket. If it comes off nicely then I will get the holes filled in with epoxy. I will watch for sales this winter on a new bracket.

Weather permitting I will give the topsides a light sanding. Next spring I am going to use the last of my topsides paint and put on a new coat. When I did it last spring I ended up with some brush marks during roll & tipping. I hope to get those sanded off and do a better job in 2014.

I also need to search out the source of water in the bilge. I have 2 choices: rudder or the scupper. I think it is the latter so I need to investigate if I can simply epoxy in a smaller diameter pipe.

Oh yeah and since I got it with the mast up I am dropping the mast on Sat. I need to replace wiring, one stuck halyard and the twisted windex. 

If I get ambitious I might build new drop boards. Or I may simply catch up on my reading.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We stay at our marina year round but the mast comes down first week of December. Last sail is usually Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

My sailing season is over on March the 16th and starts over on May the 6th Haulouts for the winter aren't common here in South Carolina either except for maintenance. We always have better wind in the winter months than the summer. Last year my wife and some friends went to Bull point fro some shelling we swam from the boat over to the beach. that was February the 8th. the water temp was 79 and it was 83 degrees out side. some of my best sailing was in October and November. I will haul the ECL out for a cleaning and 1 coat of paint. I need to do away with 1 thru hull and re-bed 3 other. I will take a look at the cutlass bearing while under there and new zinc's of course.
We sail year round and so glad for it...


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Haulout 10/15 or 10/17, haven't decided yet.. I was going to do it today, but it's already cold and rainy... I doubt things will get better between now and then, but maybe I'll feel a bit better... I hate getting wet to haul, couldn't get the boat high enough on the trailer last year, spent like 2 hours in 55 degree water up to my chest... NOT GOOD. This year I have a plan. If things work out, maybe I won't be having to swim so much.. Crossing fingers.

By the way, trailer-launching a deep fin keel boat, even with a steep ramp <> my idea of fun. Actually launching is easy, retrieval.... THAT's the tough part.

Just saying.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I usually stop sailing in early January and go out again in late February. During cold weather I sail in my wet suit (dinghy sailing).


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Instead of hauling out this winter, I would rather be hauling a$$ toward the Florida Keys instead. Unfortunately, this is not possible until 2015 because of a very heavy work schedule. So, this winter's haulout will likely be sometime around the first week in December. Damned I hate winter!

Gary


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

We hauled Auspicious mast up yesterday. This will be our first winter out since I bought her in 2006. The project list was getting long and it was time to get ahead. We'll go back in the Spring as early as it is warm enough to paint. 

In the meantime I'll get my sailing Jones on delivery and other people's boats.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

We never take our boats out here, as the sea water never even gets near freezing. But, around January through March, you have to be a lot more cold tolerant than me to enjoy sailing.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

caberg said:


> Lake Champlain water temp is 60 as of today. (It's been a warm fall.) I'm sure I'll jump in for a last swim this weekend with the air temps at 70. We had some days in September that were indistinguishable from a July day.
> 
> People here sail well into December, and I would keep my boat in longer if the marinas I use--both for summer mooring and winter storage--allowed me to.


We had to haul to the marina schedule too, and that usually had all boats out in early October(Charlotte). But early freezes were not too unusual in Vermont. We once lost a transmission casing that froze and cracked on an October haul. It happened during the night of the haul out, too late for me winterizing the next day. We also sailed out of Lake Champlain down the Hudson heading to the Bahamas, It was late October and we had a snowstorm in Partidge Cove. That's never happened here, yet.

But I see the reverse living on the coast of Maine in the spring. Spring lingers here, cold and wet, when Vermont had warm days(we grew up in Vermont).

The old adage for coastal Maine, "10 degrees cooler in summer, 10 degrees warmer in winter",(compared to inland) seems pretty accurate after living here for over a decade.

No prettier sailing grounds than Lake Champlain.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Our mast came down last Sunday and the rest are coming down this weekend. Haulout is October 20,21. Always a big debate at our club, particularly for those that want to extend the season as long as possible. The challenge is the weather which can be beautiful this time of year (like today) or miserable. The last thing you want on haulout is icy docks and decks, as well as engines that won't start. So we tend to be conservative and err on the side of safety. It also frees up a little extra time for winterizing engines, waxing hulls etc.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I live on the Chesapeake so my winter sailing stops when the creek freezes over or else when spring arrives and it goes from winter sailing to spring sailing. 






When I sailed in New York, we would sail until the Saturday after Thanksgiving.

Jeff


----------



## unimacs (Sep 6, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Never...
> 
> Sailing in winter can be some of the best you'll have all year


Awesome pictures but I'm not sure I'd want to try walking around on that deck. 

It's been a season of rediscovering my love of sailing. I joined a sailing club and bought a small inflatable cat. I regret neither. Both the cat and my windsurfer are something you are pretty much guaranteed to get wet on. They're not a whole lot of fun unless you are.

I do have a full wet suit so I could use them for a few more weeks even if it gets cold but I won't. The weather is great this week (70's plus good wind) but next week it's supposed to be rainy and will struggle to get out of the 40's. Weather changes quickly this time of year.

The sailing club pulled their boats out last weekend and I got my last sail in when I took some time off work last Thursday.

Honestly I'm OK with it. It gets dark too early in the evening and my weekends are too busy right now with other stuff anyway. I'll spend the winter figuring out what I want to do next in regards to sailing. Racing? Getting experience and training on bigger boats so I can charter? Just continue with smaller boats? Buy a "real" boat of my own? All the reasons I haven't bought a traditional boat are still in place but I'm starting to see a path towards ownership that looks realistic. Might be several years off though.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeff_H said:


>


I think your second picture should be captioned, "Dodgers are for wimps!"


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

My marina closes up the docks on Oct 15, so I could have one more weekend. I have to visit family though, so my sailing season is done. I think there is one marina in Portland that stays open all winter, and I may consider that in the future.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

What's all that white stuff in those pics you guys posted??


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Mast came down last Friday, Oct 4th
Boat came out last Saturday, Oct 5th
I winterized the engine today (see http://www.sailnet.com/forums/diesel-engine-forum/104599-winterizing-yanmar-2qm20.html )
About 230 days until launch.
Rik


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sailing a Hobie 16 the most fun is when you are getting soaked. Our season usually starts and ends wearing wet suits, gloves and boots. We usually lose our sailing mojo when the water and air temps drop, which is right about now, mid October. We pulled the boat last weekend, and it now resides at the house. Next move may be to trail it to our place in SW FL. We've done that off and on for years.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Of course it depends on the weather, but the photos below were taken in early January, about a 1/2" of ice had formed in the creek.

Usually after Thanksgiving we pretty much wrap up the season. It also depends on whether we are pulling the boat for the winter? If not, we may go out for a day sail if a warm day pops up. Winterizing the engine only takes a few minutes. I leave the water systems winterized and just take along water jugs and baby wipes for cleaning.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

If you have "real" winter... not much to discuss. West coast... I have sailed year round.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

unimacs said:


> Awesome pictures but I'm not sure I'd want to try walking around on that deck.


Never be too proud to crawl.


----------



## unimacs (Sep 6, 2013)

SlowButSteady said:


> What's all that white stuff in those pics you guys posted??


No white stuff yet, but you inspired me to check our club's webcam. Somebody's boat pull wasn't going so great.










The boat launch isn't graded very well and not very deep either. They're taking another shot at it.










Reminds that I'm on camera every time I dock. More pressure not to screw up.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Depending on the weather it might not be over at all. I am on an island in the Chesapeake and winters are usually mild. Likely routine this year will be to use electric heat until our traditional New Year's Day sail and then put antifreeze in the engine and fresh water. That still doesn't mean I can't sail, just that I will need to re-antifreeze the engine when I get back. We could get ice and 5 feet of snow, but that is very unlikely. More likely to have some decent sailing days in January and February and then rain from March 1 to May 1 

I usually haul out in August. The yard is pretty empty then and it is easy to get work done. If you haul for the winter you get trapped behind other boats and then it rains all spring and no one can get their bottoms painted. When I was a kid the rivers froze and we would ice skate. That is very rare now.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

What's a season?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

unimacs said:


> No white stuff yet, but you inspired me to check our club's webcam. Somebody's boat pull wasn't going so great.
> 
> The boat launch isn't graded very well and not very deep either. They're taking another shot at it.
> 
> Reminds that I'm on camera every time I dock. More pressure not to screw up.


Hah! I'll be at that ramp in about forty minutes. I hope we have better luck.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Never in Arizona, if anything some take the summer off when the winds are low and the temps are high


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

In the lower Hudson River we race through the end of October. This afternoon both the water and air temperature are 63F. We start to haul at the beginning of November and have all of the boats out by thangsgiving.


----------



## doug1957 (Dec 13, 2011)

Taking the last sail to the winter marina this weekend. The launch stops running after Columbus day. Have a list of things to do while on the hard, then back into the water in May.


----------



## unimacs (Sep 6, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> Hah! I'll be at that ramp in about forty minutes. I hope we have better luck.


Oh, that's right! Today's the big day you get your new boat. I'm sure everything will go smoothly. I think the water is a little deeper on the right side of the launch as you're looking out on the water.

Good luck !


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Coquina said:


> Depending on the weather it might not be over at all. I am on an island in the Chesapeake and winters are usually mild. Likely routine this year will be to use electric heat until our traditional New Year's Day sail and then put antifreeze in the engine and fresh water. That still doesn't mean I can't sail, just that I will need to re-antifreeze the engine when I get back. We could get ice and 5 feet of snow, but that is very unlikely. More likely to have some decent sailing days in January and February and then rain from March 1 to May 1
> 
> I usually haul out in August. The yard is pretty empty then and it is easy to get work done. If you haul for the winter you get trapped behind other boats and then it rains all spring and no one can get their bottoms painted. When I was a kid the rivers froze and we would ice skate. That is very rare now.


Coquina,
Can you tell me more about your electric heat set up? And how easy or hard it is to heat a boat that way? I assumed next year (if I leave the boat in the water in the Chesapeake) that I would put anti freeze in the water system and engine. And then just not use the water system until spring. (And re-winterize the engine after each use.) But, if I could stretch the season with some heat and be able to use the water, then that might be worth the electric bill--assuming it is not too high.


----------



## foamy (Nov 26, 2012)

In SoCal, many of us sail year round. I am winterizing my boat with a heavier jacket, socks for my deck shoes, and a pair of long pants. My foulies are on board in case of snow or ice. Catalina and other islands are great in the fall and winter...no crowds, few power boats (read gensets running 29 hours a day), and great sailing. Nothing like a cold Margie on a warm santa ana day on the water. Even the Pacificos stay colder.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 29, 2012)

I haul this Sunday. I'm on lake champlain and have sailed into late November, but when I wait that long there's only one marina that will still haul and it's at the far northern edge of the lake. Since I'm in a part of the lake that's behind a drawbridge that only operates on demand until Oct. 15, I either have to get out this weekend, or plan a week in advance to schedule an opening...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

It is endless summer out here in the eastern Caribbean.

The season never ends!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have stayed in the water the last three seasons and done a short haul to have some minor work done in June. Our creek on he Chessie hasn't really iced over in a while, but we have a bubbler in case.

We will be hauling this season, dropping the stick, and the keel. For much needed maintainence.

Dave


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'm with Alex, season ends dec 31, starts up 1 sec later on Jan 1! I may have a pic somewhere sailing once or twice on Jan 1, after the xmas lights come down!

here is typical december look









crew is a bit suspect tho!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Then again, if you really want to have fun move to washington

"You know what's awesome? ALL of Washington. How many places in the country can you be in the desert, in a rainforest, in a rain shadow, on a volcano, at the ocean, in the snow, in the sun, and in the rain, ALL IN THE SAME STATE and all on the same day? Not too many. ALL of Washington rules." - Julie Calhoun


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

I usually winterize around Thanksgiving (or earlier if the temperature starts really dropping into the upper 30's) however we stay in the water year round. There are a few nice weekends every winter where a day on the boat is a nice preamble to spring!


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

My insurance stipulates 'on the hard' from December 1 to April 1, so haulout is booked for November 12th. Could probably leave her on the mooring in front of my house all winter (except for insurance issue) but listening to the winter gales rip through would give me the heebie-jeebies. So one month left...the yard usually finishes haulouts in early December.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

When I was on a mooring I did haul out in case of ice (very rare) or the much more likely issue of it just being dangerous to get back and forth in the dinghy in winter weather. I would haul in late December to be close to the lift and first in come springtime. We do have people on moorings year-round and some years they do get iced in. Apparently it does no harm, but I would be incredibly nervous if it were my boat. 
I could put in a mooring about a 10 minute walk from my house, but it is incredibly exposed. We have ONE boat that sits there year round off the north side of the island exposed to the winter north-westerlies and all the fetch across the Bay and occasionally moving ice going up or down the river on unusually cold winters. How that boat stays put I have no idea.
My marina is a mile from me and is basically a big swimming pool dredged out with a narrow entrance. it is 100% sheltered even in hurricanes and we put in ice-eaters for winter.

Here you can see the last time we had ice - January 2010.



jimjazzdad said:


> My insurance stipulates 'on the hard' from December 1 to April 1, so haulout is booked for November 12th. Could probably leave her on the mooring in front of my house all winter (except for insurance issue) but listening to the winter gales rip through would give me the heebie-jeebies. So one month left...the yard usually finishes haulouts in early December.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a heater from the hardware store. Costs maybe $30 or so.
There are some dangers with this:
1. You need real shore power. Stringing extension cords isn't very safe.
2. Make sure you get a heater that turns off if it falls over.
3. These heaters are not ignition protected. If your boat tends to get gas fumes below, the results can be 
4. If the outlets and cords involved are not in good shape, you can have an electrical fire.
5. If you are not around to check on it, it can blow a fuse or the power can fail at the marina and then your boat can freeze. I live 1 mile away and have a way to see the cabin temp on my website to check on things.

I quickly found out a cheap non-thermostat heater will cost you $50/month. The thermostat heater is more like $30/month, so it pays for itself right away. I use the heater on the low setting to be easy on the cords and set it pretty low, like around 50 degrees. 
Some people like the radiator heaters. They are safe in the sense no part of it gets hot enough to cause a fire, but the lack of a fan is a drawback.

There are specific marine heaters that are likely a safer way to do this.
Here is one: BOATSAFE 12972592 at West Marine



Jiminri said:


> Coquina,
> Can you tell me more about your electric heat set up? And how easy or hard it is to heat a boat that way? I assumed next year (if I leave the boat in the water in the Chesapeake) that I would put anti freeze in the water system and engine. And then just not use the water system until spring. (And re-winterize the engine after each use.) But, if I could stretch the season with some heat and be able to use the water, then that might be worth the electric bill--assuming it is not too high.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm amazed how the "season" in all of New England ends on Labor Day, and the school begins soon after. 

We were sailing Cape Cod just after Labor Day, and the harbors were mostly wide open. Some anchorages had few to no boats. I was the only boat anchored in inner Gloucester Harbor. 

Marine businesses and services go onto fall hours and begin the shut down process(I noticed the signs). 

There's still plenty of great sailing weather left throughout New England(including Maine), but the exodus out of the water began just after Labor Day, and always does. My Harbor changes dramatically after labor day. 

Some of us continue to sail and enjoy no crowds, even in places like Cuttyhunk, which was no doubt packed a week before we showed up in September.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

In Maryland we GAIN boats in October. The snowbirds are held here by insurance until late October before they can head south.
We sometimes do a Thanksgiving cruise to Rock Hall and we are usually one of the few boats out for that holiday. One year we left late and I was headed home Sunday night in the pitch dark and 30 degree weather. I was considering going below to make coffee and letting Otto steer when I had to do evasive action because a powerboat nearly ran us over. We had to be the ONLY two boats moving within 50 miles. The skipper was probably below making coffee and letting Otto steer 

This is us in December:


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

yossarian said:


> I haul this Sunday. I'm on lake champlain and have sailed into late November, but when I wait that long there's only one marina that will still haul and it's at the far northern edge of the lake. Since I'm in a part of the lake that's behind a drawbridge that only operates on demand until Oct. 15, I either have to get out this weekend, or plan a week in advance to schedule an opening...


Are you on the Inland Sea? We are, and are dropping our boat off at Ladd's Landing on Sunday afternoon. We don't have to go under the draw bridge, but Apple Tree Bay kicks us off our mooring by October 15.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I went out to run the engine dry on Wednesday night. I just got the word that the holding tank has been pumped and sent an email to the club manager that he can haul it when he's ready.

Time to start working on my house.

Ken


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

One more 3 day sail this week( temps low sixties day, low 40's night) pulling her out on the 21st. I still have plenty of Corrona in the fridge. The summer people have long since returned to their winter habitations. I know I will have most of the coast of Maine and all my favorite anchorages to myself. When I was out last week, I saw maybe 2 or 3 sailboats each day. Had I continued South as planned 3 weeks ago, I would be in the Chesapeake by now. There is always next year.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Regarding use of a heater on board, BoatUS had this to say in this month's Seaworthy issue:



> This 27-foot Rinker was "winterized" by placing a space heater in the engine room. The boat, which was afloat in her slip in Alabama (another "no-freeze" state), caught fire when the extension cord used to power the heater shorted where it had been damaged at some point. The boat was destroyed and damaged another boat as well as the dock (Claim #0300330). Other boats have been lost when the heater itself has caught fire, when the heater has ignited something combustible inside the boat, or when the heater has been tipped over by a large wake that rocked the boat. Even light bulbs in the engine room have caused fires.
> 
> Don't rely on an electric heater to keep your boat safe this winter - it may not, and it might even destroy your pride and joy. Winterize your boat properly, even if you live in an area that seems safe from hard freezes. It only takes a couple of hours to prepare a boat properly - or to destroy an engine in a cold snap if the power goes out.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 29, 2012)

caberg said:


> Are you on the Inland Sea? We are, and are dropping our boat off at Ladd's Landing on Sunday afternoon. We don't have to go under the draw bridge, but Apple Tree Bay kicks us off our mooring by October 15.


I'm in St. Albans bay. Always intend to winter at Ladds Landing, but last time I checked, they required a cradle (which I don't have). So I made the run to Plattsburgh today and will go back tomorrow to winterize....

Apple Tree bay is the marina right near the causeway, right? I love the inland sea - big, beautiful, not too crowded....


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

What is this winter thing you speak of?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> Then again, if you really want to have fun move to washington
> 
> "You know what's awesome? ALL of Washington. How many places in the country can you be in the desert, in a rainforest, in a rain shadow, on a volcano, at the ocean, in the snow, in the sun, and in the rain, ALL IN THE SAME STATE and all on the same day? Not too many. ALL of Washington rules." - Julie Calhoun


I like Washington but in the winter you can't get away from the cold. 
Here in So Cal
We do a day every april with 8 guys from high school where we go skiing in the morning then to a friends house to ride the dirt bikes for an hour around his track. drive to beach to go surfing at Doheny beach. End the day with an evening sail on my boat which is 5 minutes from the surf spot. All in one day wearing shorts .
my season ends on a day in February when we haul to paint the bottom and starts back up three days latter when we drop it back in.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

caberg said:


> Lake Champlain water temp is 60 as of today. (It's been a warm fall.) I'm sure I'll jump in for a last swim this weekend with the air temps at 70. We had some days in September that were indistinguishable from a July day.
> 
> People here sail well into December, and I would keep my boat in longer if the marinas I use--both for summer mooring and winter storage--allowed me to.


Once the water in Champlain changes state, one can sail out to the ice shanty to go ice fishing. So sailing never ends on Champlain

I cheated and moved the boat from Champlain down FL way this year so I can escape when cabin fever ("Heeeeeeer's Johnny") starts to set in.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

overbored said:


> I like Washington but in the winter you can't get away from the cold.
> Here in So Cal
> We do a day every april with 8 guys from high school where we go skiing in the morning then to a friends house to ride the dirt bikes for an hour around his track. drive to beach to go surfing at Doheny beach. End the day with an evening sail on my boat which is 5 minutes from the surf spot. All in one day wearing shorts .
> my season ends on a day in February when we haul to paint the bottom and starts back up three days latter when we drop it back in.


Bring your team up to Bellingham in April?!?!?! a ski to sound race is run. A xcountry skier goes up the hill, a down hill down to a bike or runner, then later hands off to a canoe or runner inbetween.....You guys could have a good time!

I can sorta do the same depending upon the time of year. Spent a few Mays in Bend Or, sking until 1 pm, then come down and do 18holes. One can go to Hood in summer, ski until noon, hit some holes, windsurf in hood river........

Maybes should say, gotta luv the west coast! LOLOL


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

yossarian said:


> I'm in St. Albans bay. Always intend to winter at Ladds Landing, but last time I checked, they required a cradle (which I don't have). So I made the run to Plattsburgh today and will go back tomorrow to winterize....
> 
> Apple Tree bay is the marina right near the causeway, right? I love the inland sea - big, beautiful, not too crowded....


Yep, we're right after the causeway coming from the main land. Sailed from there to Ladd's Landing with a 15-20 south wind today--all down wind--and really enjoyed the last sail of the season. (Yesterday was gorgeous too, but not much wind.)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ladd's has cradles available, or I know I've seen some on Craigslist in the area. It would be so much easier for you to haul there, and they are really good people.

I feel like our area is very undiscovered. Can't believe how many times I was out this summer and fall wondering why there was not another boat in sight. Shhhh..... (This was a couple weeks ago.)


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Never.
;;
I find I have fewer problems when I stay in. Regular use is the key.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

At Lake Norman in North Carolina we don't hawl our boats in the fall. This is my first winter with an board and I'm wondering whether I need a marine engine compartment heater or would a standard 1500 watt used in the cabin be ok? I'm told many sailors here don't winterize at all. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Here in the Caribbean our season ends at 23:59 on December 31st and begins again at 00:00 on Jan 1st.
Not even enough time to finish the tot of grog, let alone get a few projects done.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

There were 2 sailboats in our harbor over last winter in the outer harbor which I've never seen freeze.

And there's always a few lobsterboats in the inner harbor, left in all winter. We don't get thick ice in Rockport Harbor but the inner harbor will freeze solid at times. The 10' tidal range usually breaks it up.

This photo was taken from the fresh water river that flows into the harbor. It's low tide. The outer harbor is ice free. You could go sailing, but would you want to? I'd rather snowboard.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

1500 watts is way* more than enough. The issue is the safety of the heater and the associated cords. You might think about marine safe engine room heaters that I linked to.

IMHO these are the safest of the home type heaters:
Kenmore indoor heater 1350.00 watt 72085 - Sears

They still are not ignition protected.

* I run my 1500 watt heater on the 500 watt setting on my boat.



drsutton said:


> At Lake Norman in North Carolina we don't hawl our boats in the fall. This is my first winter with an board and I'm wondering whether I need a marine engine compartment heater or would a standard 1500 watt used in the cabin be ok? I'm told many sailors here don't winterize at all. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm taking Theo, my 4 year old daughters teddy bear in school that everyone takes turns taking home, sailing on the 17th then its too cold after that it looks like. I am lucky enough to be at a small boat yard. All the other 5 boats are out but the old guy who owns the place casualy mentioned that he likes to have them all out by the 1st of nov. even though I could go longer and pull out somewhere else, the $250 for haulout and winter storage is a good deal I feel and will be pulling sometime next week :hothead


----------



## unimacs (Sep 6, 2013)

TomMaine said:


> This photo was taken from the fresh water river that flows into the harbor. It's low tide. The outer harbor is ice free. You could go sailing, but would you want to? I'd rather snowboard.


Nice Picture !

That is a valid question. I could see sailing in those kind of conditions for the novelty of it (or maybe as an annual tradition) but it's not something I'd do on a regular basis.

So then it becomes a question of whether it works out best just to leave the boat in the water for those one or two times you might sail all winter or take it out and store it. The answer will be different for everybody.

In this part of the world it's not really an option so the decision is an easy one. The question is when and not if.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks to all the recommendations for a engine compartment heater. As I am new to diesel inboards I don't have a clue as to what ignition protection names. Asking several sailors in the area did not give me much information. What is the danger of having a cabin heater that is not a ignition protected?. FYI, our low water temperature during the winner at Lake Norman hovers around 50 degrees. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

drsutton said:


> thanks to all the recommendations for a engine compartment heater. As I am new to diesel inboards I don't have a clue as to what ignition protection names. Asking several sailors in the area did not give me much information. What is the danger of having a cabin heater that is not a ignition protected?. FYI, our low water temperature during the winner at Lake Norman hovers around 50 degrees. Thanks for any responses.


It mean the ignition will not spark or is contained so that it shouldn't ignite flamable gasses.

That's only one concern for an unattended heater aboard. They can and do start fires.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Here in Pennsylvania our end day is October 31st so i will do the Sunday before . But we can use the launch here anytime you just cant leave your boat, so i would have to de rig everytime. The temp here is in the 60's some times 55, i have sailed with teeth chatter, and its not to fun! This weekend looks like a wash not sure until Thursday, i start looking at the weather for the weekend.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

The two commons sources of explosive gasses on boats are gasoline and propane gas. If you have neither type of gas leak, the ignition protection will not be a factor. Take a look at a typical home heater in the dark. You will see a fat juicy spark when it turns on and off inside the thermostat switch.



drsutton said:


> thanks to all the recommendations for a engine compartment heater. As I am new to diesel inboards I don't have a clue as to what ignition protection names. Asking several sailors in the area did not give me much information. What is the danger of having a cabin heater that is not a ignition protected?. FYI, our low water temperature during the winner at Lake Norman hovers around 50 degrees. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

My inboard is a diesel and I have no propane or others famable fuels on board.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Yuck on the snow boarding.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Any kind of heating device is going to present a fire danger. I'd avoid that choice like the plague not wanting to worry all winter long about what wire may have decided to overheat or what may have caused a wire to fray. Too much chance for a problem to develop over time. 
Using a boat when it's cold enough to freeze stuff is always a tough call as to when it will get cold enough to hard-freeze water inside lines/blocks. The hull sits in unfrozen water so the bilge is always warmer than the colder outside air. An engine usually will be ok even when quite cold outside. With commercial fishing boats, I didn't start worrying until it threatened to get into the teens. Rather than some heater device, maybe just arrange a quick-drain down system for the engine. Winterize all your fresh water lines. You don't need a lot of drinking water this time of the year.


----------



## Missingyou (Aug 16, 2013)

November 1st officially but I'm going to try to hold out until mid month.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate WINTER!  i hated winter when i didn't have a boat too. I just dont like winter.. Did i say i hate winter?


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

For the Lake Norman boat - I am betting the old trick of a 100 watt light bulb would work there.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

_Take Five_ is hauled out, but not without incident.

We tried to get her out of the water yesterday, but the really large 6' draw full-keel boat ahead of us got stuck in the mud and took almost 2 hours to pull out of the water. By then the tide had gone out so much that our smaller/shallower boat also got stuck in the mud. We aborted and BARELY made it out of the mud and back to the dock. I was pushing with everything my 15 hp motor had! At one point our depth gauge read 2.8 feet, and I've hit bottom before at 3.5. (I decided not to panic the Admiral by pointing that out to her.) So now it's on to fall/winter activities, and counting the days until spring.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Say it ain't so, Rick!!! I'm sorry to see Take Five out of the water. Hopefully we'll have a mild winter and early spring, and she'll be back in soon. I'm glad that dragging through the mud was the worst thing that happened to her!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Boy am I glad I do not live where some of you live. I can think of at least one race per weekend thru the 2nd one in Dec, then starting weekly until next dec starting the weekend after new years......oh, forgot, someone north of me has a new years cruise, race and something else that day too, ALL IN BOATS, ON the water, floating, sailing motoring etc......not to mention a few polar bear swims too! water in the salish is many times warmer than the outside temp too. So one does not get tooooo cold........ altho some items shrink to almost nothing. GG's becomes D's, d's become b's.....b's.....well sorry! nothing left!

marty


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

One last sail to the Vineyard this weekend. Looking forward to a great sail, and once we get there a good dinner and watching my Red Sox at a local bar. Life is good!

Haul out is scheduled for Oct. 30th, my insurance runs out Nov 1st. Life sucks! We do have a small sailboat we keep by the dock and pull out in the middle of winter when we get some decent weather.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Once I finish equalizing this bank of batteries I am off for a fall sail.. Will probably haul after thanksgiving....


----------

